# Fiat Ducato / ALCO too low in front



## alienstew

My 2001 Hymer B544 is a Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd with an ALCO chassis. The front of the van is low compared to the rear. On level ground I need to raise the front on ramps by 4 inches to get the van level. Its been like this as long as I've had it, don't think it's getting worse, I'm just getting more annoyed as I'm in the van full time just now so levelling up every few days, tiresome. Is this a "standard feature" (I've seen lots of low fronted Fiats) or is there something I can do to raise the front? I'm travelling in Germany just now, with only random wifi access so apologies in advance for any delay in my reply to any who offer suggestions.


----------



## bognormike

my '99 Pilote on a Peugeot 2.5td plus alko has always had a lean to the front, athough alot of it may be due to the front shock absorbers sinking? We can level up when arriving on a site, and later it will be tipping forwards - water will collect on the sink, and the wine glasses will show a lean forward! Yours may be a bit exceptional, but I think some lean forward is "standard"?


----------



## sideways

Shockers do absolutely nothing to hold the vehicle up, in fact you can compress them by hand, it could be the springs settling a bit after being moved.new springs will possibly help especially heavier duty ones.


----------



## Hymie

*Front Springs*

Hi Alienstew,

You are in the right place to get this sorted.

I think that these people www.goldschmitt.de will be able to help.

Like most german companies i think they will fit as well as supply.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## Codfinger

Bud our Rapido 983 2.8jtd is the same, spoke to Essanjay motorhomes about it and they recomended a pair of uprated german springs and just cant remember their name but they were bloomin expensive circa £600 (too dear for me) http://www.goldschmitt.de/?page=produkte-schraubenfedern-va 
there you go just remembered  
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

*Re: Front Springs*



Hymie said:


> Hi Alienstew,
> 
> You are in the right place to get this sorted.
> 
> I think that these people www.goldschmitt.de will be able to help.
> 
> Like most german companies i think they will fit as well as supply.
> 
> Happy Travels
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave you beat me to it lol


----------



## erneboy

I had the same problem, fixed by C&M Auto Services, details on this thread including photographs if you scroll down a bit: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66812-front.html+springs

Alan.


----------



## BillCreer

sideways said:


> Shockers do absolutely nothing to hold the vehicle up, in fact you can compress them by hand, it could be the springs settling a bit after being moved.new springs will possibly help especially heavier duty ones.


Hi,

To be technically accurate the springs are the shock absorbers and therefore do hold the vehicle up.

The devices that control the springs are dampers and they do not support anything.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm surprised no one has mentioned air suspension as cure for the low front problem, is there any reason why this wouldn't work well.


----------



## BillCreer

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned air suspension as cure for the low front problem, is there any reason why this wouldn't work well.


Hi,

I think that's because most after market air springs are designed to work on leaf springs (most rear axles) and most front suspension is based on coil springs.


----------



## erneboy

I saw an air system for Ducato front coils in Germany last year. I am off out now but will look for it later today. 

A more expensive remedy that just fitting longer springs though, Alan.


----------



## Christine600

My Ducato based MH came with strengthened suspension from Goldscmitt. So I guess this is a common issue with these vans.


----------



## erneboy

Goldschmit do air for front coil springs on the Ducato, catalogue here: http://www.goldschmitt.de/img/katalogdownload/Goldschmitt-Katalog_2010_Web_EN.pdf

see page 55.

Personally I went for longer springs, air is expensive and my van is fine without it, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BillCreer said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned air suspension as cure for the low front problem, is there any reason why this wouldn't work well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think that's because most after market air springs are designed to work on leaf springs (most rear axles) and most front suspension is based on coil springs.
Click to expand...

True, but they do exist for coils, I wonder if second hand range rover ones might be a cheaper route.


----------



## alienstew

Many thanks to all who offered help. I will go for the extended coil spring option. My old van air is probably worth less than the full air suspension upgrade :lol:


----------



## joedenise

Our Burstner t615 is very low on the front so always goes up on ramps.

Just come back from France and a number of French and Belgian people were writing down the Milenco website address from the ramps - we've got the Quattro's. They were most impressed and kept saying "tres bon".

Joe


----------

